# Cisco VPN Error 427



## DKaehler

I have just installed Cisco VPN version 6.0 on my new laptop Toshiba


I get the following error when I try to connect.
Secure vpn connection terminated by peer
Reason 427 Unknown error Occurred at peer.
I HAVE DOUBLE CHECKED AND MY FIREWALL IS SHUT OFF
:sigh:
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## d33z

I just encountered this exact same error message and I found that my authentication password had expired and therefore was promptly disconnecting my tunnel after I supplied my login information; hence the 427 reason code. After I reset my password, I could successfully authenticate and establish my vpn client connectivity.

So, you might verify that your username and password for authentication are correct and/or not expired.

If that is not your issue, then I found this page that states that it could possibly be a IP address allocation issue from the vpn server/concentrator.
(search the page for 427)

http://fengnet.com/book/VPNconf/ch12lev1sec6.html

My setup info: OS is WinXP Pro, client version is 5.0.03.0530, and I'm connecting to a Cisco 3030 VPN concentrator that uses active directory for the user database.

Hope that helps...


----------

